# Property Law



## Claire Gillan (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just need some help in understanding the law of selling a property. With one problem I have inherate the property in a way. need more about with what Tax I need to pay. and other payment need to sort too.

The house was in my mum and dad's name and so the land but a molino is in mum and mine but, now dad is gone and said that the English Will should cover the inheriate. 

But I don't know, i need information to understand.

Please can someone help me.

Thanks 
Claire


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Claire Gillan said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just need some help in understanding the law of selling a property. With one problem I have inherate the property in a way. need more about with what Tax I need to pay. and other payment need to sort too.
> 
> ...



Hi Claire, you need to go and see a Spanish Lawyer/abogado to find out exactly whats what! You may get some rough ideas on here, but ultimately you need correct and professional advice cos it can be a minefield

Jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Claire Gillan said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just need some help in understanding the law of selling a property. With one problem I have inherate the property in a way. need more about with what Tax I need to pay. and other payment need to sort too.
> 
> ...


OK. Its not going to be easy. For one thing, if there was no Spanish will mirroring the English one then its going to be more difficult. You are going to have to get the English will translated / notarised to start with, and then its going to take quite some time for the Spanish authorities to address it.

Where is the property? You need to employ a Spanish lawyer, preferably a recommendation. 

Bad news is that the IHT can be quite substantial, as you are not a resident in Spain and the allowances are low. Ultimately you will have to raise that money before you can sell the property, i.e. you cant sell the property to raise the funds.

Read THIS


----------

